# re-organizing my phyz



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I added some today and decided to re-org the bags and stuff. Big mistake, when I'm bored playing poker I make castles with the stacks of chips, now I'm doing it with silver


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

It's nice to take out the metals and look them over (ok, play with them) every now and then, if only for the reassurance that they give you.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

At least you had the good sense to buy real metal and not paper showing that someone else is "Holding" your precious metals for you in a vault in NY City. GB


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> At least you had the good sense to buy real metal and not paper showing that someone else is "Holding" your precious metals for you in a vault in NY City. GB


exactly!

One of my buddies is always talking about Perth this, and such and such fund that... and I keep telling him... WHEN this house of cards collapses, not if, you cant show a guy a piece of paper that says some other guy half way around the world owes you some certain value...

to his credit he does buy phyz, but he spends too much time worrying about paper mining stocks imo.

I'll keep stacking as long as I can...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Most of my metal is in junk silver dimes. You can't stack them very high.


----------

